
PG&E Votes to File for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - mbgaxyz
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/01/28/pge-votes-to-file-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy/
======
masonic
"California State Senator Bill Dodd, whose district includes areas in Napa and
Sonoma counties that were heavily damaged in the Oct. 2017 wildfires, issued a
statement after PG&E officials confirmed that they would file for bankruptcy.

“Given its track record of obfuscation and mismanagement, I’m not surprised
PG&E claims it can no longer meet its financial obligations,” the statement
read. “It’s extremely disappointing and underscores the need for change at
PG&E in both its leadership and culture. Wildfire victims shouldn’t have to
deal with the uncertainty this causes, which in many respects re-victimizes
them.”

Bill Dodd just happens to be the same genius who _authored(!) SB 901_ , the
PG&E bailout bill, just a few months ago.

